# Something amazing happend



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our cats and Ruby don't exactly get along. She wants to play (chase) with them and they want to stay as far away from her as possible.

Last night Ruby was curled up next to me under a blanket. Our male cat, Leo, came and laid on TOP of her. I was shocked! Leo definitely knew Ruby was there, and Ruby definitely knew that Leo was there, yet everyone relaxed and stayed put. 

I guess stranger things have happened...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's very cute!!  Maybe it was all done in the interest of sharing body heat.


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

My two have the same problem. My Ruby was the photo with the grey and white cat giving the vizsla the evils whilst eating his food. The puss isn't scared he just doesn't like Ruby s energy levels and tells her so. So like you one evening he just got up on the sofa and snuggled beside her, she wasn't that comfortable with it though...both excited he'd decided to be her friend and scared and jealous all at once. Vizsla s certainly don't lack feelings!


----------

